# Snow Slicer



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Who has used Snow Slicer bulk treated salt? How do you like it? Delivery when you need it? I priced it and they are pretty close to what I have been paying for bulk treated salt, just thought about trying this out. Just looking for others who might have used it in the past few years


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

What is the purple foo foo dust?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I've used it. Actually a lot of it. Pricing is gonna depend on area and how much your buying. Slicer is the same as most treated for me. But I am not sure what treated product you are comparing it to. We liked it. You will have to turn your salters WAY down. Like down so low that you think your not spreading enough. And when you have them turned down, just go ahead and dial them back even more. So the savings is in the amount you use which allows a truck to cover more lots without having to go reload. If you want any more info, you can PM me and we can email or talk on phone.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

What I have been using is green, and I think its mag cloride? It works very good, just always looking for something better I guess. They priced it to me, and it right there with my green treated stuff


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Green is "Clear Lane". Basically its the same stuff. I have used a lot of both. I never saw any difference between the two. They both work good. You ever use either one?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We use the purple. No complaints as of yet. Been using for 4 yrs now. Way better then regular salt its worth paying the extra for it. A) you can see where it lands B) its real hard for that stuff to clump and turn to cement


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't speak about Slicer, but I've been using Clear lane for about four years now. All and all, I do think it's more effective...depends on variables such as flow of traffic and snow pack. If there is a base of some snow and little traffic, I probably use close to the same amount as plain bulk. If I get it down before a rush of cars, I'll use less. Lower temps it definitely gives the salt some boost. Other reasons I like it...It's easier to tell that I put it down, It seems to leave some residual after it's broken down (lasts longer) & it doesn't clump up near as easy as untreated. In other words...if I put it down once in the morning & again in the evening, there's a good chance I won't have to put it down as hard on the second app., even after re-plowing.


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

My name is Bob Persichetti and I am the general sales manager for Central Salt. SnowSlicer (the purple salt) is a trademark of Central Salt. I appreciate the interest in our product. You can visit our web site at www.centralsalt.com or call our office to learn more and get a quote. Call 847-608-8130 or email me at [email protected] We've got some great testimonials.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

bpersichetti;1484542 said:


> My name is Bob Persichetti and I am the general sales manager for Central Salt. SnowSlicer (the purple salt) is a trademark of Central Salt. I appreciate the interest in our product. You can visit our web site at www.centralsalt.com or call our office to learn more and get a quote. Call 847-608-8130 or email me at [email protected]. We've got some great testimonials.


So, what exactly is SnowSlicer. Salt with_____________________

At least for me, you're never going to sell me without telling me what it is.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Go to their website. It tells you whats in it there.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

SullivanSeptic;1484593 said:


> Go to their website. It tells you whats in it there.


It says Sodium Chloride, Chloride solution with proprietary additive and colorant. The website says a carbohydrate treatment to reduce corrosion.

Sorry, not enough info for me.

You want me to apply it, you better be willing to tell me what it is. Chloride solution could be mag, calcium, potassium or sodium chloride. Which one is it? What if a spec calls for no mag or no calcium?

Besides, this is stupid, there are only a few kinds of carbohydrate additives. BCS, DCS, corn steep\silk byproduct and beet juice. Although last year we had some crap that was cheese whey byproduct that sucked really bad.

So, again, what is the foo foo dust being used? It's one of the above and if you aren't willing to tell me what is in it by using some BS about proprietary ingredients, and I have to answer to my customers, it ain't happening.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I hear ya. I guess Bob has some explaining to do. Lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,,,why don't you just call up Bob and ask him yourself, instead of getting all cranky on this thread.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

dieselss;1484601 said:


> Well,,,why don't you just call up Bob and ask him yourself, instead of getting all cranky on this thread.


Or.....he could just answer the question in a public forum so more than just one potential user could find out.

I get "cranky" as you say when these producers come out with this supposedly special blend of ice melt that is everyone's answer to anything snow related but won't answer a question.

Look at the old Professional Ice Melter or whatever from Lesco. Crap was 90% potassium chloride, about a .5% each mag and calcium and the rest sodium, but they advertised it as fast acting and containing calcium or whatever.

Then look at all the BS between Magic and Ice-Ban in the past. There is nothing new under the sun, at least in the past 15 years, when it comes to melting snow and ice. The only new thing is something that has been around forever, it just wasn't known that it could enhance chlorides melting ability.

So rather than trying to BS everyone (especially the new guys) with a purple product (great idea BTW) just be upfront and honest about what one is selling. Almost all these guys selling this stuff must use the same marketing company who tells them it is a huge secret. If a competitor wants to know, they will buy some, have it tested and know exactly what is in the product. So just tell us, right away.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again if your just dying to know,,,why don't you call bob. Do your detective work and report back your findings


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dear Colonel Sanders,

What's your secret recipe?

Dear Ronald Mcdonald

What's in your secret sauce?

Dear Coke Cola

What is the formula of Coca-Cola?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Dear Sullivan,

What is your secret to such an awesome company that does awesome work that succeeds at everything? Please tell? You are amazing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1484675 said:


> Dear Sullivan,
> 
> What is your secret to such an awesome company that does awesome work that succeeds at everything? Please tell? You are amazing!


enquiring minds want to know !!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hint: it has a lot to do with the owner. He's a genius!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Genius/madman same thing??? Do tell


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm going with Madman, final answer !


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I second that motion lol


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Central hosted a seminar in which they pretty much layed it out what it was and how it was treated, 

i cant remember enough, and didnt follow most of it cause it was alot of scientific stuff. 


bottom line, i got free lunch....and still use great product. 

The proof is in the pudding, who cares how its made, it works....period


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

we will be stocking bulk for resale in NE ohio


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

csi.northcoast;1486432 said:


> we will be stocking bulk for resale in NE ohio


Any idea on cost?


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

will send a pm


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

*SnowSlicer in Action*

See attached file.

Customer from Chicago area sent us this picture. He commented that the area treated 7 days ago with SnowSlicer was wet. The untreated area showed the light dusting of snow starting to accumulate.

Call Central Salt to add SnowSlicer to your tool box - 847-608-8130.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Jerry at csi in Cleveland just got it in today. I bought 15 ton to try out since I still had clearlane left over from last year. Hopefully tomorrow I will get to try out the new product and see how it compares. I heard you turn the spinner up and the auger down as to not over apply?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes. Spinner up and auger as low as you can.


----------



## msbrpower (Oct 27, 2011)

Wierd. i must have gotten a really wet load... I had to doulble my auger speed to get the rite spread. so far not all that impressed. It works well but not much better...


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

It is heavier in due to the treatment, but the amount u put down should still be a lot less. It just might not throw as far.


----------

